# Acting weird after neutering



## njudd206 (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi all,

I just had my year old golden retriever, Brady neutered on Monday. I'm not sure if anyone else has experienced this but he will walk a few steps then immediately sit like it's uncomfortable to walk. He will come running to go outside and to eat but other than that he takes a couple steps and goes into an immediate sit like he's very uncomfortable. I'm not sure if the wound healing is making him uncomfortable or if something is wrong with how the vet handled his sutures. Has anyone else experienced this? If he's not back to his usual self tomorrow or Friday i'm planning on taking him back to the vet. 

Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

It has only been a couple of days since the surgery. Did the vet give you pain meds? It took Max a couple of weeks to get back to normal after he was neutered. If you continue to have concerns, check with the vet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

How does his incision look-is it red or irritated, any oozing? If so call your Vet right away it could be getting infected.

When he was shaved, is the skin red and irritated, do you see any knicks on him?
When my boy was neutered, the Tech that shaved him really boogered him up, he was very irritated and it was really uncomfortable for him. I put some generic neosporin on him for a few days until it started looking better. I didn't have any problems with him licking it. I also have a bottle of Vetericyn wound care spray I keep on hand for minor cuts and scrapes. My Vet clinic uses it and recommended it. It works great on several things and is safe if they lick it. 

Was he given any pain meds? He may be in pain, giving him the meds will help. 

Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## njudd206 (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks for the good input. He was given paid meds, just 4 that i've given him each night since the surgery. I was wondering if part of the irritation and discomfort is from being shaved. The area looks more of a pink-ish color, to me it doesn't look infected, more like it's healing. He doesn't seem to be constantly biting or licking at it and I also didn't notice any oozing. 

I know it's only been a couple days and I guess every dog handles the surgery differently. I assumed he would be back to his normal self once the anesthesia wore off, but he's much more comfortable going into a sit or down than walking around the house. He was laying down in the snow outside, which he never does. I'm wondering if he enjoys the feeling of the snow on the wound.

I'll continue to monitor him. Just a little worried with the strange behavior.

Thanks!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When my Brady was neutered, he did act like that. He did not pee or poop for a few days, and would barely move. My vet at the time did not believe in pain medicine, so I am sure he was in pain. I think it was 5 days before he started acting halfway normal. I had other dogs neutered and they never acted like this. I also noticed that once I took the cone off him, he would move around more comfortably - he had me worried sick.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Is he still wearing the cone of shame? I had to abandon Duffy's after a few hours because he was just too disoriented with it on.


----------



## njudd206 (Feb 15, 2018)

The Dr didn’t recommend he wear the cone unless he was really licking or biting at the wound. So far he’s left it alone. Funny thing is if they said if he was licking it they recommended taking an old pair of boxer shorts, turning them around and putting them on Brady to keep him from messing with it.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

My Golden did the same. When I asked the vet about it, he said some dogs are just more sensitive than others. My boy's neuter was a little more invasive as he was cryptorchid and they had to go into his abdomen...so I guess he was just a little freaked out and uncomfortable, even on pain meds. He was fine after a few days.


----------



## Bradley Paul Kaiser (Jun 1, 2018)

Yeah he got his balls got off, one would not think you would not need an explanation for why your dog is acting "weird"! Probably doesn't trust you either at this point.


----------



## CieBreeze (11 mo ago)

njudd206 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just had my year old golden retriever, Brady neutered on Monday. I'm not sure if anyone else has experienced this but he will walk a few steps then immediately sit like it's uncomfortable to walk. He will come running to go outside and to eat but other than that he takes a couple steps and goes into an immediate sit like he's very uncomfortable. I'm not sure if the wound healing is making him uncomfortable or if something is wrong with how the vet handled his sutures. Has anyone else experienced this? If he's not back to his usual self tomorrow or Friday i'm planning on taking him back to the vet.
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## CieBreeze (11 mo ago)

Hi! Did you ever get any answers about Brady and how long did it take him to behave normally? Our year old male was neutered 2 days ago and is behaving exa the same as Brady.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

CieBreeze said:


> Hi! Did you ever get any answers about Brady and how long did it take him to behave normally? Our year old male was neutered 2 days ago and is behaving exa the same as Brady.


It is not unusual. One, they did have surgery, have stitches internally and externally that may be pulling a bit, and two, if they were shaved they can have skin irritation from being shaved. It will get better, give it a few more days. And if he is still acting like he is uncomfortable in a week take him to the vet.


----------

